

GetFeedback: Easily Create Engaging, Mobile-Ready Surveys - fourspace
https://www.getfeedback.com/

======
uahal
I've used this product myself and the mobile optimization really helped with
response rates. It's a good experience.

------
ozh
No demo. Have to signup to check how it looks & why it's cool. Meh.

~~~
kswensrud
hey ozh - my name is kraig, one of the founders of getfeedback. we put a
product video on the homepage of www.getfeedback.com, and have a more detailed
version in the app (on youtube and vimeo here:
[https://vimeo.com/channels/getfeedback/81350016](https://vimeo.com/channels/getfeedback/81350016))

